

Top 25 Most Difficult Companies To Interview - libria
http://www.glassdoor.com/blog/top-25-difficult-companies-interview-consulting-firms-lead/

======
relaunched
I can't help but think there is some sort of self-selection bias, given the
nature of the rankings, and who's applying to what type of position.

I wonder if people that come out of B-school think they are, or actually are,
better prepared than engineers coming out of school for Google. From what I
know of the G process, the interviews test lots of different areas, some
covered in school and others not. I wonder if B-school grads feel like the
case studies they do in school are direct prep for case-study like interviews.

Also, I wonder if there is a humbleness factor that exists among engineers
(that may come from knowing what they don't know) that is replaced by the
refined confidence that one is taught to present in the business world.

~~~
toomuchcoffee
Yeah, it's almost impossible to compare traditional business interviews with
tech interviews. Also, it wouldn't be surprising at all if business and tech
people had different levels of likelihood of assigning higher numerical
rankings (like a 4 or a 5) to interview experiences with the "same" level of
subjective difficulty.

